# Disque dur de l'iBook et claquement



## Pololops (8 Juillet 2004)

Voilà, depuis deux bonnes semaines, le disque dur de mon iBook 600 fait entendre des sortes de claquements. 
Le bruits n'est pas fréquent, mais par moment, après quelques heures d'utilisation, l'IBook devient lent, la souris se transforme en balon multicolor et le disque dur se met à claquer. Parfois un simple redemarrage suffit, et cela semble rentrer dans l'ordre, mais parfois cela plante l'ordi (surtout lorsqu'il est en veille) et lorque je le redemarre, j'ai un point d'intérrogation au démarrage, et puis plus rien. 
J'ai lancé un test complet sous Techtool Pro 4 (durée: une nuit en mode target firewire) et il n'a rien trouvé d'anormal.

Conclusion, mon disque est-il en train de rendre l'âme ou est ce juste un problème de ventilation qui le fait chauffer et donc planter sans gravité ?


----------



## Benji (8 Juillet 2004)

hmm, j ai aussi le mm pb (pb de bruit seulement) depuis le debut. je n ai pas constate ces pbs de lenteur par contre. il fait ca aleatoirement, j entends un clac. j ai la mm config que toi. le disque dur est un ibm.
 pour tes autres pb, c est qd mm assez inquietant : ralentissement, etc... je te conseille de faire un backup pendant qu il est encore temps.


----------



## Pololops (8 Juillet 2004)

J'ai backuper toutes mes données importante, mais je n'ai pas les compétences pour changer moi même ce disque. Et n'étant plus sous garantie et agé de 2 ans et 4 mois, est ce que sa vaut le coup de l'envoyer en réparation, et combien ça risque de me couter?


----------



## mushimushi (25 Juillet 2004)

J'ai le meme souci, cela fait un presque deux an que j'ai achete ce portable.
Pour info, je crois que les nouveaux DD IBM/HITACHI sont de tres mauvaise qualité...


----------



## dfromparis (25 Juillet 2004)

Hello!
 J'ai également un soucis de claquement sur mon ibook depuis le début et je n'avais encore entendu personne repertorier cet état fait (je pensais donc que c'était "normal")... A ce que je vois, nous serions quelques uns à éprouver cette bizarerie. Ma garantie vient d'expirer cette semaine. Si quelqu'un a une explication à ce phénomène, je suis intéressé (pour savoir par exemple si ce bruit a un lien avec le décollement de la carte mère...).
 merci.


----------



## Pololops (9 Août 2004)

Et bien voilà, il y a quinze jour, le fameux disque dur a rendu l'âme. Impossible de démarrer l'ordinateur sur le disque interne bien sur, mais également impossible de le démarrer depuis le CD de Mac OS X, ou depuis un disque externe relié en FireWire; l'écran s'allume et se fige en gris avant que le pomme n'apparaissent.

A tout hazard, j'ai acheté un nouveau disque dur et je l'ai remplacé en suivant un lien donné sur le site MacBidouille où l'on voit étape par étape avec photo, comment démonter un ibook pour accéder au disque dur.
Je l'ai fais moi même car je n'avais plus rien à pendre, l'ibook à presque 3 ans, et le coût pour le faire faire par un professionnel était de plus de 500 euros sans compter le prix du nouveau disque dur.

Au total, cela m'aura pris 5 heures de démontage/remontage, 3 vis en trop que je n'ai pas su où remettre, une réinstallation complète de Mac OS X, et un franc succès, puisque depuis, l'ibook en question remarche comme si de rien n'était, et se paye même le luxe d'être plus rapide car son nouveau disque est un 7200 tour par minute.

Voilà; suite je ne l'espère pas, au prochain épisode.


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2004)

wow. chapeau


----------



## lustforlife (9 Août 2004)

Bravo pour le remplacement du disque dur !

Bon et bien c'est quand même déprimant.
D'un côté on me dit "t'inquiète pas un ibook c'est fait pour durer 5 à 10 ans!" et d'un autre côté "la garantie est expiré depuis deux semaines et mon DD est mort !".

C'est craignos !

C'était une mauvaise série ?

Et puis 500 euros pour changer un DD , la vache c'est un beau métier réparateur , ça rapporte gros.


----------



## Benji (10 Août 2004)

mince  desole pour le disque, j espere que je rencontrerai pas ce desagrement.
en tout cas felicitations, j ai perdu recemment 15 gigas sur un disque maxtor de mon pc (ne jamais acheter cette m...) ca fait mal


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Le claquement, c'est une tête qui part en butée ... et çà n'est pas bon signe.
En clair, çà veut dire : le disque dur va rendre l'âme sous peu. 

Tous les disques qui claquent et sous garantie, doivent immédiatement être changés !
Dans tous les cas, backup obligatoire !


----------



## johan (17 Août 2004)

Je suis très interressé par le changement du DD de mon iBook G3 20 Go.
Mais par quel modèle de Disque faut-il le remplacer ? Quelle marque ?
Peut-on passer de 20 Go à 60 ou 80 ou plus ?
Je suis prêt à procéder à l'opération "à c½ur ouvert", meme s'il doit me rester 2 ou 3 vis en trop.
Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## dfromparis (20 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le claquement, c'est une tête qui part en butée ... et çà n'est pas bon signe.
> En clair, çà veut dire : le disque dur va rendre l'âme sous peu.
> 
> Tous les disques qui claquent et sous garantie, doivent immédiatement être changés !
> Dans tous les cas, backup obligatoire !


J'ai le claquement de temps à autres sur le côté gauche (et rien de plus, pas de ralentissement ou de souci au démarrage) mais ma garantie a expiré pendant mes vacances... je suis fichu alors?! 

Mon ibook a 1 an et quelques semaines, donc, et ça me ferait bien mal qu'il tombe en rade après si peu de temps!  +  

PS: C'est quoi une tête qui part en butée??


----------



## Oizo (21 Août 2004)

dfromparis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le claquement de temps à autres sur le côté gauche (et rien de plus, pas de ralentissement ou de souci au démarrage) mais ma garantie a expiré pendant mes vacances... je suis fichu alors?!
> 
> Mon ibook a 1 an et quelques semaines, donc, et ça me ferait bien mal qu'il tombe en rade après si peu de temps!  +



J'ai aussi ce claquement provenant du disque dur de temps en temps et j'ai mon iBook depuis Juillet 2001, le disque dur fonctionne toujours parfaitement.


----------



## dfromparis (24 Août 2004)

Hello Mister Oizo!

Merci pour cette bonne nouvelle. J'ai encore quelques années devant moi alors à priori... kewl.  

Mais si quelqu'un veut bien expliquer d'où ça vient ou ce que veut dire "une tête qui part en butée" ce serait sympa, juste pour info!

Cheers.


----------



## TomCats (14 Septembre 2004)

Sur un iBook 600 (Late 2001), j'ai également ce problème de claquements qui a fini par s'intensifier avec le temps. Cette semaine après une période de rémission des claquements, ceux-ci sont réapparus avec insistance et il m'est impossible de booter sur le DD interne, (point d'interrogation à l'écran puis plus rien).

Le Hardware Test d'Apple n'indique aucune anomalie. Depuis cette semaine, je suis obligé de booter sur un disque externe Firewire. Le DD interne de l'iBook à moins de 3 ans et semble bien naze. Je n'ai pas la chance de Oizo, alors prudence tout de même si vous avez ce problème. 

Le DD interne de mon iBook est un IBM de 20 G0.

Je suis également intéressé par la possibilité de changer soi-même le DD. Si vous avez des infos, URLs à ce sujet...


----------



## TomCats (15 Septembre 2004)

Après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé sur le site sterpin.net un pas à pas pour démonter un iBook Dual USB afin de changer le DD. C'est plus complet à mon avis que celui proposé par Macbidouille à ce sujet: http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookdual.htm

Pour le DD, il y a un 60Go Toshiba Ide 2,5'' 5400t 16mo Interne qui semble intéressant.

Caractéristiques techniques :

- interface ATAPI/IDE
- 60 Go d?espace disque
- 16 Mo de cache
- 5400 tours minutes
- Disque 2,5 pouces 
- hauteur de 9,5 mm

Dimensions (PxLxH) : 100 x 69,85 x 9,5 mm  Poids net : 101 grammes

Ce disque existe aussi en 40Go. Il n'y a plus qu'à se lancer


----------



## decoris (15 Septembre 2004)

TomCats a dit:
			
		

> Après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé sur le site sterpin.net un pas à pas pour démonter un iBook Dual USB afin de changer le DD. C'est plus complet à mon avis que celui proposé par Macbidouille à ce sujet: http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookdual.htm




coucou...

celui qui a fait l'article sur macbidouille c'est moi, j'ai changé mon DD il y a bientot 2 ans et il roule toujours nikel...

http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=97

concernant l'article ci-dessus il est trop complet, puisque le monsieur il démonte aussi la partie inférieure de la coque, ce qui n'est pas nécessaire... 
ça risque juste de perdre encore plus de vis...

sinon tous les problèmes que j'entend ci-dessus me surprennent, car je n'avais jamais vu de défaillance de ces DD d'ibook avant...
enfin, dans tous les cas, c'est toujours agréable d'avoir un nouveau DD plus gros!

attention cependant : 
les 5400tr chauffent plus, sont plus bruyants et consomment généralement plus que les 4200tr... mais ilis sont bien plus performants!


----------



## TomCats (16 Septembre 2004)

Salut,



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> concernant l'article ci-dessus il est trop complet, puisque le monsieur il démonte aussi la partie inférieure de la coque, ce qui n'est pas nécessaire...
> ça risque juste de perdre encore plus de vis...



Voilà une information très intéressante qui explique pourquoi je trouvais l'autre pas à pas plus complet. Dans ce cas ton article pour changer le DD est plus pertinent.

Reste le choix du DD un 4200 tr/mn ou un 5400 tr/mn?

Actuellement je démarre sur un DD Firewire externe à 7200 tr/mn et trouve le bruit insupportable...

Merci pour ton commentaire. Je n'ai plus qu'a estimer ma capacité à démonter mon iBook 600 sachant que ma seule intervention sur ce portable a été d'ajouter une barrette de RAM et une carte AirPort.


----------



## decoris (16 Septembre 2004)

il faut bien voir la différence netre le bruit du DD _en charge_ et le bruit du DD le reste du temps...

le mien est vraiment bruyant en charge (c'est à dire au boot et lors des copies de fichiers), le reste du temps inaudible.. il faut suffisamment de ram pour qu'il ne charge pas trop...

en tous cas moi je conseilleraisj à tous ceux qui changent un DD 5400 ou 7200, le gain en performance est vraiment appréciable, et la perte en autonomie, bah, on s'y fait vite! (et si on a bcp de ram elle est peu sensible en surf ou en bureautique vu que le disque ne doit pas tourner!)


----------



## TomCats (29 Octobre 2004)

Voilà, c'est fait, j'ai changé le DD mourant de mon iBook par un flambant 40 GO TOSHIBA IDE 2,5" 5400T 16MO Interne.

Je pensais être plus maladroit que je ne l'ai été, mais cela ma pris tout de même près de 4 heures pour tout réaliser. Le plus dur est de retirer la coque avec les différents clips qui la maintienne en place. Ensuite c'est assez facile à condition d'être soigneux et organisé.

Je dis cela à l'attention de ceux qui pourraient hésiter à effectuer l'opération, vous pouvez le faire aussi, car je suis un néophyte en la matière.

Le résultat est très positif, car j'ai doublé la capacité du DD et avec un 5400T, l'iBook est beaucoup plus réactif sans être plus bruyant


----------



## julien (30 Octobre 2004)

je pense changer mon disque étant à l'étroit dans les 30 Go de mon iBook G3 800. Je voulais savoir si le travelstar 7k60 ne chauffe pas trop et si la vitesse de rotation de 7200 tours/min procure un gain de performance important par rapport au 4200 tours/min du disque d'origine


----------



## cham (31 Octobre 2004)

Pour info, le DD IBM de mon iBook G3 800 12" est aussi tombé en rade après 1 an et quelques. Ils me l'ont remplacé par un Toshiba qui faisait un peu plus de bruit (surtout en accès disque) et de vibrations. 

  Ca devait vraiment être une mauvaise série d'IBM-Hitachi. Ca ne m'incite pas choisir le prochain chez eux.


----------



## Andre_Sterpin (18 Février 2005)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> concernant l'article ci-dessus il est trop complet, puisque le monsieur il démonte aussi la partie inférieure de la coque, ce qui n'est pas nécessaire...
> ça risque juste de perdre encore plus de vis...



Heu, sans retirer, la coque inférieure et le blindage, personnellement, je n'avais pas accès à la vis qui traverse la carte mère et maintient le capot supérieur 

PS: le temps "normal" pour l'intervention est d'un petit 2 heures, à mon sens...


----------



## drs (18 Février 2005)

ouh la! t'as mis du temps à la pondre c'te réponse 

Alex

PS: le temps de réponse "moyen" d'andré à un post est d'environ 3 mois et demi.....soyez patients


----------



## 406 (18 Février 2005)

pareil. disque remplacé par un 7k60 7200 trs (154 euros) y'a 2 semaines dans mon tita 1ghz. ne chauffe pas. un peu audible mais ca pulse alors....dites, les disques d'origine ont un truc intégré qui s'appelle , l'état S.M.A.R.T. donc, si le doute vous envahi, un coup de xtools 3 , fonction controle smart et voir ce que ca donne pas exemple. qu'en pensez vous ?   ...enfin, je dis ca comme çà, hein.


----------



## Sinkha (18 Février 2005)

Le Toshiba est un bon disque, surtout celui de 16 MO de cache. Par contre en ce qui concerne le IBook, je trouve lamentable qu'il soit ci dur à démonter pour un changement DD.:mouais: 

A savoir que sur un Powerbook il faut 15 mn pour faire l'opération et sans soucis. 



Le Disque dur est la pièce la plus fragile d'un ordinateur, normal pour un système semi-mécanique, Apple devrais faire des efforts d'accessibilités au DD. 

Exemple un Sony il faut 30 seconde pour changer le DD. 

Une constatation !!!


----------



## Jebzf (19 Février 2005)

le dd de bon ibook G3 600 un 20 Go IBM faisait des claquements légers depuis plusieurs mois. Un jour (avant-hier) il a refusé de booter sur le dd interne. Aprèsplusieurs formattages et réinstall j'ai réussi à le faire redémarrer, mais j'ai bien l'impression que mon disque dur arrive en fin de vie.

J'hésite à le changer parce que avoir un disque dur qui bombarde dans un portable qui globalement rame un peu j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu 150¤ foutus en l'air. Je pense que je vais essayer de les économiser et de faire tenir mon ibook jusqu'à ce que j'ai les moyens de le changer ar un G4.


----------



## oliv' (28 Juin 2005)

Pololops a dit:
			
		

> l'ibook en question remarche comme si de rien n'était, et se paye même le luxe d'être plus rapide car son nouveau disque est un 7200 tour par minute.



Je vais changer le DD de mon ibook G3 800, et j'hésite entre un 5400 et un 7200. 

D'où la petite question en ces temps de canicule: il n'est pas encore fondu l'ibook avec un 7200 dedans? Est-ce que le ventilo tourne tout le temps ou bien ça va?


----------



## zigouiman (26 Juillet 2005)

Hello,

J'ai ce même problème de claquement sur un iBook G3 600 avec disque IBM de 20 Go... Le phénomène se produit au bout de quelques heures... un bruit de féraille qui fait un peu froid dans le dos... ! le système se bloque puis le disque redémarre. Bon y'a des fois aussi où il faut tout redémarrer. C'est un portable que j'ai depuis février 2002 sans problème enfin...euh... :rose: 
juste....changement de batterie, changement de carte Airport et ajout de RAM (ça c'est normal !)

J'ai effectué une mise à jour avec la version 10.3.9 du système.... et le blocage semble moins se produire.  En gros le problème ressemble plutôt à un secteur défecteux non répertorié sur le disque (il me reste à peine 2 Go sur les 18 Go d'origine) qui provoque un blocage de tête.

Bon j'ai pris les devants et effectué mes sauvegardes au cas où le disque me lacherait. J'ai l'impression que les disques IBM ont des problèmes de fiabilité, mais au bout de 3 ans de bon et loyaux services, c'est peut-être un usure normale ? :hein: 

J'hésite à changer le disque tant qu'il n'est pas définitivement HS, par contre les gains de vitesse annoncés avec des 5400 ou des 7200 me tente bien. Quel est le prix d'un 2,5" 5400 40 Go en pièces détachées apple ? Pour le montage, je me sens pas trop de le faire, pas envie de jouer à MacGyver avec mon cht'i ibook, mais il est vrai que l'économie de plus de 100 euros sur le montage, ça necessite réflection...


----------



## Yanqing (29 Juillet 2005)

Le DD de mon ibook G3 dual se met aussi à claquer depuis quelques semaines puis se fige.



> Quel est le prix d'un 2,5" 5400 40 Go


Pour comparer les prix des pièces détachés je me sers de http://www.rue-montgallet.com

*406* es-tu tjs content de ton 7k60 ? Celui-ci est un peu cher pour mon budget mais l'Hitachi Travelstar 5K80 me parait pas mal ?

+


----------



## zigouiman (29 Juillet 2005)

Finallement je prend pas de risque tant que le disque tourne encore, je fait aussi un changement pour un Hitachi 40 Go. Ca va me coûter un peu plus de 250 euros (montage compris)... en 2001, le ibook G3 600 valait plus de 1800 euro, et maintenant.... 

...et oui l'informatique, c'est loin d'être un bon placement !


----------



## Yanqing (29 Juillet 2005)

Si je peux me permettre 250 euros pour un DD de 40 Go c'est cher, même montage compris. Qui te fait ça ?
Bonne soirée,


----------



## zigouiman (1 Août 2005)

Yanqing a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre 250 euros pour un DD de 40 Go c'est cher, même montage compris. Qui te fait ça ?
> Bonne soirée,



Mon revendeur apple center le plus proche... 100 euros pour le montage/démontage ç'est bien moins cher que le prix normal sachant qu'il a 2 heures de boulot. Je signale au passage qu'un technicien prend plus de 75 euros de l'heure !


----------

